# Weight loss



## hiddenheat9mm (Mar 25, 2013)

OK, I am thoroughly confused.... I am 34, 5' 9" and 270 lbs and cannot lose the weight. Dr test results were neg on thyroid issues or diabetes or anything except low T.. She said I am 3/100 below average, whatever that means and she put me on 100mg Test Cy weekly. She also prescribed Adipex for weight loss. Well I don't eat alot so I don't know why she gave it to me since Adipex is an appetite suppressant. Well one month in and 0 weight loss. I go to gym 4-5 times a day for approx 2 hrs each time, and I eat healthy. Maybe not 6-7 meals but 2-3 good size ones w/ healthy snacks throughout day. Well I am researching Test and since my wife wants kids I am thinking about HCG and so I ordered some (still in mail) and I am thinking about an AI since I already seem to either have gyno or just fatty chest due to overweight (no tenderness or lump behind nipples),.... I called an online comp,. "kingston Medical" and here's what they suggest....
TESTOSTERONE PROGRAMS 

10 week program $1,105.00 

20 week program $1,665.00


10 Week Testosterone Program Protocol 
.Testosterone Cypionate (1) 200mg/ml vial (10 ml vial)
Protocol: One injection of 200mg / 1ml weekly IM (Intramuscular)
.Anastrazole (20) 0.05MG capsules
Protocol: Take 1 capsule By Mouth Twice Weekly Day 1 and Day 2 After Testosterone injection
.HCG (1) 11,000 unit vial
Protocol: One injection of 500 units (25 U on Insulin Syringe) Twice Weekly Sub Q
.MIC Complex 0.5 cc - (1) 30 ml vial
Protocol: One Injection of 0.5 ml Twice Weekly Sub Q

Post Treatment Starts 2 weeks after your last testosterone injection

.HCG (1) 11,000 unit vial
Protocol: One injection of 1,000 units(50 U on Insulin Syringe) Sub Q Daily for 10 days
.Clomiphene Citrate (30) 51mg capsules
Protocol: One capsule by mouth Twice Daily for 15 days

Thing is I heard Arimasin is better AI and I am not sure if at 100mg I will get gyno or high estrogen. I need help bad as I don't wanna put too many things in my body that are useless or unneeded. My goals are simply get down to 220 and lose stomach, waist and chest fat!!!! PLEASE ANY HELP IS BETTER THAN NO HELP!!!!!


----------



## RedLang (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Hormone Replacement Therapy*

Your on the testosterone now which will help mate. You should of created your own thread but i will list things you need to start looking at.

First thing - lay out your diet. Dont miss anything. That cheat mars bar, or wagon wheel or trip to McDonalds. Put it all down. 
Im not saying you do, but 90% of people underestimate how much they are eating.

Second thing - what is your exercise protocol? Let us know what you are doing in the gym. Days, Weights, cardio, spin classes, whatever.

Third thing - try the testosterone first and see how you go. Its easier to adjust and know what medication is doing what one at a time. 100mg of cyp per week is a perfect starting point. If you throw all these medications in you wont know what is causing what when complications arise. To help with kids you can use HCG. For me this complicated things, but will help you with you and your wifes chances of having children.

Hold off on the anti e until you have confirmed blood tests. If you dont want to go through your GP, Privatemdlabs has a female hormone panel which you can find by searching these forums for 50 bucks. At 270lbs im pretty sure it woukd be difficult to detect gyno. 

Oh if you could post bloods also it may help.


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2013)

You do not need to do a cycle to drop the weight.  Your better off consulting with a nutrition guru to get your shit figured out.  Continue doing your trt and you should get your estrogen checked.  Get with the sponsor here Helios nutrition and they will get you set up.


----------



## brown1106 (Mar 25, 2013)

Contact Spongy, 6mths ago I was at 240lbs of pure fat. Fast forward to now, I am at 210 lbs looking leaner and meaner every day. With the help of Spongy and the encouragement from the guys on here, I set my mind to eating right, excercising and leaving those nasty ass sodas alone. Spongy told me this past weekend to eat whatever to get 3000 calories in. I caught myself eating all healthy shit without even noticing it. Long story short bro, don't look for quick fix shit and put in the time to take care of your body and it will take care of you. Been there done that!


----------



## TR90125 (Mar 28, 2013)

For what it is worth, I have worked with 3 nutritionists over the last 10 years.  The first was years before starting HRT, the last two were after beginning my therapy.  All three had me eat at least 5-6 meals each day spread out 2-3 hours apart.  

My body fat has dropped 5% since I began working with Spongy while I have been able to maintain my overall weight.  I don't personally think you could drop much weight eating 2-3 meals a day.  Just my .02

I have seen a couple of higher BF% HRT patients hook up with a nutritionist and lose serious pounds real quick.  Since 2009, when I began HRT I have gone from around 25% BF down to 15-16%, my 90 day goal is 12%.     

Get hooked up with a nutritionist and around here, that would be Spongy/Helios Nutrition.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 28, 2013)

Fat loss....... All Diet

Either post your diet with scaled proportions, macros, etc or better yet get with Helios


----------



## dan991 (Mar 30, 2013)

$1100 for 10 weeks?!  Are they smoking crack?  I pay less $1,000 for a full year and that includes everything you listed plus some (blood work and such).


----------

